# I've just come from New York!



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My 4th time...But the last time it was 30 years ago! How it has changed! It was awesome! We walked so much, my goodness, my feet are still killing me! But the last day we spent 5 hours at the Metropolitan Museum, what a museum! It is incredible. After the Louvre (and maybe the Hermitage) is one of the most exciting museums I have ever seen! Their collections are huge...and I could spend 5 more days there!

:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

...como habrá cambiado la calle Corrientes...


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, Martin.

I've been to NYC twice and love it! My first trip was in 1979 and my latest trip was 2 years ago. I also enjoyed the Metropolitan Museum. Did you see the musical instrument collection? Fantastic! Some pictures I took of early horns can be found here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I went there several years ago, I think I was in middle school. I visited the Statue of Liberty, and also the NYSE. I also saw Ground Zero, and was quite surprised at what it really looked like. I thought it was going to be a long flat emptiness, but no, it was a giant wreckage-filled hole in the ground, even an ominous subway tunnel sticking out from one side. The metal crossbeam in the form a cross was there. It was a very somber sight.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My 4th time...But the last time it was 30 years ago! How it has changed! It was awesome! We walked so much, my goodness, my feet are still killing me! But the last day we spent 5 hours at the Metropolitan Museum, what a museum! It is incredible. After the Louvre (and maybe the Hermitage) is one of the most exciting museums I have ever seen! Their collections are huge...and I could spend 5 more days there!
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Martin


The first time I did visit New York... some years ago... I DID spend 5 days in the Met... well between the Met, MoMA, the Frick, and the Guggemnheim... but then I had some 10 days in town staying with a friend's family in Queens and I was still an art student. You are right about how much it has changed. Times Square looks so different with all the digital video screens wrapping around the sides of buildings. And the missing Twin Towers still strikes me as something unreal after having virtually lived in their shadow for some time across the Hudson in Jersey City and taken the PATH (subway) into the Towers at least a couple of times every week. As for walking... well I sort of miss that. Cleveland is so sprawled out that you MUST drive... and as a result I weigh a good deal more now than I did during my time in New York.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Hello, Martin.
> 
> I've been to NYC twice and love it! My first trip was in 1979 and my latest trip was 2 years ago. I also enjoyed the Metropolitan Museum. Did you see the musical instrument collection? Fantastic! Some pictures I took of early horns can be found here.


No! I haven't this museum is sooooooooooooooooooooo big! But I saw the Rembrandts, the Van Goghs, Rousseau, Monets, Manets...I guess I prefer paintings to old instruments.

Maybe next time.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The first time I did visit New York... some years ago... I DID spend 5 days in the Met... well between the Met, MoMA, the Frick, and the Guggemnheim... but then I had some 10 days in town staying with a friend's family in Queens and I was still an art student. You are right about how much it has changed. Times Square looks so different with all the digital video screens wrapping around the sides of buildings. And the missing Twin Towers still strikes me as something unreal after having virtually lived in their shadow for some time across the Hudson in Jersey City and taken the PATH (subway) into the Towers at least a couple of times every week. As for walking... well I sort of miss that. Cleveland is so sprawled out that you MUST drive... and as a result I weigh a good deal more now than I did during my time in New York.


Very lucky you! I had just 3 days. A gift from my younger son. I would have liked to see the Moma too...I didn't have enough time, but I visited the city a lot, a lot and saw Porgy and Bess (awesome).

Martin, always thin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

...Nueva York, grandioso pago,
Casas más, casas menos,
igualito que Santiago,


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> ...Nueva York, grandioso pago,
> Casas más, casas menos,
> igualito que Santiago,


Nunca fui a santiago de Chile, si a eso te refieres...

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

No, mi estimado. Veo que no estás al tanto del folclore básico. Esa es una cueca muy conocida y el Santiago al que se refiere es Santiago del Estero. ¿te suena conocido? (nunca fui allï).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yo sí fui a Santiago del Estero....Era chico y la provincia era paupérrima. Daba pena. No sé si cambió. En lo que se refiere a las cuecas...yo pensaba que en su mayoría eran chilenas, pero recuerdo la canción.

I went to Santiago del Estero when I was a kid, a very poor province. Cuecas as far as I know are usually from Chile, but I remember the song.

Saludos.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice couple of days!

Martin


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lucky! I was there back in 1993 and would love to go back. Except this time it wouldn't be in winter. I've never been as cold as I was trying to walk down the streets facing the icy wind channeled through the valleys formed by skyscrapers.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been to New York three times and still haven't seen the Metropolitan Museum of Art. That is my one regret. It sounds incredible. I've been to the Guggenheim though.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Lucky! I was there back in 1993 and would love to go back. Except this time it wouldn't be in winter. I've never been as cold as I was trying to walk down the streets facing the icy wind channeled through the valleys formed by skyscrapers.


You ain't lying: I lived for a brief spell on the West Side hard by the Hudson River, and, even in summer, those winds were not playing around!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I've been to New York three times and still haven't seen the Metropolitan Museum of Art. That is my one regret. It sounds incredible. I've been to the Guggenheim though.


The Metropolitan is just a-w-e-s-o-m-e.

The spring was quite hot and humid...It also rained...But not that much.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought this in the N.Y. Duty Free















If you click, you can enlarge the pictures. I love Cognac!

Martin


----------

